# Signalpegel am Profibus



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2004)

Hallo.
Hat jemand vielleicht schon mal mit einem Oszilloskop die Signalpegel in einem Profibussystem zwecks Fehlersuche eingesetzt ??? Wie müssen diese von einem DP-Slave aussehen, bzw. wie wenn ein Fehler (defektes Modul oder defekter Signal-Treiber) anliegt ???  Gibt es hierüber Aufzeichnungen oder Infos ???

Gruss
Hugo


----------



## Uwe Schröder (22 Januar 2004)

*Signal am Profibus 5V*

Hallo!

Man geht von einem Signalpegel von 5V aus.
Die Grenze für ein noch funktionierenden Betrieb soll bei 2,5V liegen.
Leider ist das nicht alles.
Auch die Signalform ist entscheident.

Die Probleme treten durch zu lange Leitungen, falsche Leitungen, keine oder falsche Busabschlusswiederstände usw. auf.

Da ich bei unseren Anlagen auch Busstörungen vermutet habe, habe ich
mir eine unabhängige Firma ins Haus geholt.
Die messen alles aus und man bekommt ein Protokoll.
Sollte etwas nicht stimmen ( das war immer der Fall ) wird es
durch geeignete Maßnahmen ( z.B. Repeater ) durch diese Firma 
abgestellt.

Bitte setzen Sie sich mit der Firma INDUSOL in Gera in Verbindung.

mfG. Uwe Schröder    [/b]


----------



## joker (28 Januar 2004)

*Profibussignale !*

Es sollte am Profibus DP ein Pegel zwischen 2,5 V ss bis 7,2 V ss in der Ac Anpassung des Oszis gemessen werden zwischen den Datenleitungen !
Ein ganz typischer Wert ist 5V ss .
 Es sollten keine Überschwinger bei den Signalwechseln zu sehen sein, 
 ebenso keine Schwingungen auf dem Signalverlauf (Einbrüche des 
 Signals / Schwankungen ) !


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2004)

Die Physik des Profibus ist RS485, d.h. er benutzt ein Differenzspannungsverfahren zur Signalübertragung. Die Differenzspannung zwischen A und B ist normalerweise 5V. Um ein aussagkräftiges Bild der Signalform zu erhalten mußt du den ersten Kanal des Oszi an A(Pin 8 ) und den zweiten Kanal an B(Pin 3) anschliessen. Beide Kanäle subtrahieren und das Ergebniss anzeigen lassen.  Die Masse kannst du dann auf Pin 5 oder dem Schirm auflegen. Die Einstellung des Oszis sollte DC sein. Das ist zu nach meine Erfahrungen der richtige Weg. 
Die Signalform sollte nicht zu sehr vom Rechteck abweichen ("zu sehr" ist natürlich eine Frage der Interpretation).  Die meisten Problem die ich gesehen habe sind falsch eingestellte Busabschlusswiderstände, also lieber zweimal kontrollieren. Auch hatte ich mal einen Slave, da hatte der Hersteller vergessen nicht benötigte Widerstände zu entfernen, die hatten dann die gleiche Wirkung wie zuviele aktivierte Busabschlusswiderstände. Der Profibus ist da ziemlich empfindlich. Für grundsätzliche Infos denke ich gibt es im WWW einiges zu RS485.

viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche

Günter


----------

